# New Pioneer Avic-x930BT installed



## LittleJoe (Feb 16, 2011)

This Head Unit was just released about 1.5 weeks ago. I have been awaiting the release because I like the newer features and the VOLUME KNOB!!!! Without steering wheel controls on my 01' it makes it far more difficult to take your eyes off the road to search for tiny little volume buttons. Or at least for me that is.
Pro's:
Bluetooth is the best I have used and heard in any vehicle.
Pandora
aha internet radio
the HU is basically an iPod with all of the scrolling features.
Being able to read the full title, artist and album of every song
Back up camera
Being able to see behind me via rear camera as I drive down the road
3D Nav
Having about 10 colors for your illumination to choose from. The green didn't match but you have a customization option to blend the colors to match your dash perfectly.
You can stream Pandora and ipod music 
Detachable face(haven't tried to figure this out yet)
E-Brake video bypass(being able to watch movies while in drive
The layout is great
Made speakers sound 5x's better
VOLUME KNOB!!!!!!

Cons:
Only two that I can think of, and that is there can be some glare on the screen during the day making it hard to see the display. I had the front windows tinted today so we will see if that helps.
The display does not tilt.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

does the right portion of the screen come off, or does the whole face come off?

im debating ont his or the jvc avx840, till the ingenix stuff is ready, and or the new jvc KHT units come out as a standby

thanks for the pics by the way

how is the overall speed of the unit, changing sources, cd to ipod, to navi, etc

how is the image quality from dvd, ipod, or just basic cover art 

is the nav 3d or standard 2d?

thanks

and thats pretty awesome that it come with a reverse camera for free (or did I read that wrong?)


----------



## LittleJoe (Feb 16, 2011)

newtitan said:


> does the right portion of the screen come off, or does the whole face come off?
> 
> im debating ont his or the jvc avx840, till the ingenix stuff is ready, and or the new jvc KHT units come out as a standby
> 
> ...


Well this is my first aftermarket unit so I may be giving an uninformed opinion but I will do my best to give the best answers I can.
I have just learned that the whole face does not come off. Only a small section, which is the bottom left section of the unit. It is a 2" piece. To be honest I don't get it. How does taking off a small section of button prevent this thing from being stolen?
As far as the speed goes there are a couple areas that could be faster but overall performance is fantastic. The slowest part of this unit I would say id scanning from station to station wether it be FM or iPod songs. This may just be an issue for me since I do not have steering wheel controls.
Start up time is about 15 seconds if that.
As far as image quality goes it is kind of hard for me to say. To me it looks washed out in my car because for some reason my car is a sunlight magnet. I am in the process of experimenting wit tint. I will probably tint my back glass more and put a 50% tint on my windshield.
the angle of the unit in my dash doesn't help much either. Now if this were installed in my wife's 08' Suburban I don't think I would have a single issue.
I will say that overall I think the colors are great. Wether it be movie, music or simply surfing the units features.
It has 2D and 3D Nav. I also think it has street view as well.
I really enjoy this piece a lot but haven't had much time to play with it. I am not even sure if I can adjust the screens color or contrast yet.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks good. I'm trying decide between this deck and the new alpine 910. The glare your mentioning from the sunlight has me kind of spooked though. Especially since my targa top is off the majority of the summer.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the review man


----------



## LittleJoe (Feb 16, 2011)

chevbowtie22 said:


> Looks good. I'm trying decide between this deck and the new alpine 910. The glare your mentioning from the sunlight has me kind of spooked though. Especially since my targa top is off the majority of the summer.


I use to be a huge Alpine fan. To me their design has been suffering. Now the ewer stuff may be better but I really do not like how the bottom of the unit has that angle look to it that protrudes so much.
Today I was told by a shop that Alpine may be going out of business. That could be complete bull crap.
I think the 910 is a nice unit except for that angle at the bottom of the unit.
If you have a Porsche convertible I am not sure any of them would be great in the light.
I really do like my Pioneer and can't wait to get back in my car to play with it.


----------



## Pb2theMax (Aug 26, 2005)

Sounds good. I just ordered a pioneer z130bt which is a step above the 930 but no volume knob. I'm glad you reported that the bluetooth sounds good, cuz previous models had terrible bt sound quality.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Does this deck utilize pioneers auto eq? Because the only DD from them I found that does is the dvd only 4300 but there is an add on gps module. Looks great IMO


----------



## LittleJoe (Feb 16, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> Does this deck utilize pioneers auto eq? Because the only DD from them I found that does is the dvd only 4300 but there is an add on gps module. Looks great IMO


There is an auto EQ from what I can see.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

LittleJoe said:


> There is an auto EQ from what I can see.


It looks like a little headphones 1/8 input. Is it in the rear or hidden somewhere?


----------



## nednerbf (Jun 24, 2011)

This and the 920 are two of my favorite decks of the past few years. They really give you all the features at a nicer price point then say the alpine 900 or 910 or the kenwood units. Slick displays and easy to use interfaces.


----------

